# Lübeck von der Mahler-Meister



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

I read this on another forum....

*"Lubeck, Hollands number one stud German Shepherd."*


Is this true?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Greg Whelehan said:


> I read this on another forum....
> 
> *"Lubeck, Hollands number one stud German Shepherd."*
> 
> ...



Jan and Ineke Rekers are the owners, have seen some of his dogs on our club, nice dogs for GSD's 

Dont know if he is the number one stud tho...dont do anything with GSD's or see enough of them to make a judgement on who is the leading stud in the netherlands when it comes to GSD's... do know other breeders tho that also deliver nice GSD offspring. Would have to ask around at the club about it


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg Whelehan said:


> I read this on another forum....
> 
> *"Lubeck, Hollands number one stud German Shepherd."*
> 
> ...


Maybe they are refering to quality of puppies and not numbers of breedings?


----------



## Kelly Johnson (Nov 21, 2010)

I asked Jan about Lubeck a couple weeks ago. He said Lubeck has had alot of breedings and more lined up!


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

I seen this video of him on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/maikelrekers1983#p/a/u/1/TgeK3VCA_PE

Did he get hurt? or is he just noisy on the bite?

I know he's doing a lot of breeding's but wondering how the off-spring are? Working, nerves, health, hips, etc.

Also what makes him the best GSD stud dog in Holland? Or is this just for advertising?


----------



## Kelly Johnson (Nov 21, 2010)

I believe most of his pups are still fairly young. I woukd like to hear from some of thier owners...


----------



## Kelly Johnson (Nov 21, 2010)

More info and some videos of pups here...

http://www.mahlermeister.nl/frontend/core/contentSectionID/2/customerID/284


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Isn't he one that Loganhaus had?

Terrasita


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

2 months ago a prospect clubmember (newbie) returned a female of approx 9 months old due to the hips being bad. He did get another pup in return and was reembursed for costs made for the xrays. Not what I would call promising info tho.


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Alice... I have heard some of the same things about other off-spring of his.

Yes I believe Suttle had his at one time.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So one pup and how many others had bad hips ? Out of how many breedings ? Just curious about this. Females contribute as well.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

looks like a nice dog but its hard to say that a particular dog is the best. Opal von der roderburg is also in Holland.


----------

